# Which sawzall-DeWalt or Milwaukee



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't own either but have a Milwaukee handle with the same blade attachment and I occasionally have to clean gunk out of it in order to get a new blade into it.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Of the two, I would pick the Milwaukee. If you really want a great sawzall, get the Makita 15 amp jr3070ct. It /is a beast. We bought three of them about ten years ago, and all three are still going strong.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a cordless Milwaukee and its great. I have a lot of DeWalt tools, and I like them all, but their reciprocating saws aren't among their better tools.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I haven't jumped into the cordless sawzall market, but, if I did, I would likely lean towards Milwaukee. I have had a corded Milwaukee sawzall for 20 years, abused it during many home remodels and that thing is nearly indestructible. If the battery powered Milwaukee is anything like my corded one.........


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

The Fuel saw is supposed to be the best on the market. I have the old one without an adjustable shoe, and it's still a good machine. Plus, no cord. Makes pruning trees easier.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I have been using the same Milwaukee 15Amp Super Sawzall for nearly 25 years. 
If I had to replace it there is no question what I would be buying.

Regarding the guards and cages, the tool designers mean well as they try to satisfy OSHA requirements. But from my own personal perspective they can give you a false sense of security, and hinder your vision into the cut zone. Nothing along that line on a recip saw would be a deciding selling point for me.
I don't even use the foot that came with the saw.

I would be more inclined to add a few dollars and go for the 15 amp tool.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

speaking from experience milwaukee and makita have the best recips on teh market.. they can take a beating and still run no problem.. ive used several dewalts and i found them not only underpowered but also no where near the durability of the milwaukee or makitas.. on just one job we had 3 dewalts blow up cutting a roof off on a 2nd story addtion., 2 of which were less than 6 months old

unless your reaching for a recip on a regular basis to cut something in a odd spot where running a chord takes more time than the task itself i wouldnt bother.. cordless recip saws have short run times and they dont have the full power of a corded saw. not to mention the price point on a cordless ends up being more money when you factor the batteries into it as well, they are best suited to be run off of high capacity batteries so unless your already on a cordless platform that has a decent recip its not worth it in my opinion


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

The boss man runs Makita, and I HATE the way the blade change works. Total deal breaker for me.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Not a professional...but not getting the four position deal. ALL of the wrecking saws I've used have TWO positions our of the box...and do just a fine job Of flush cutting. For cordless, joust get whatever line you are running. Mine is makita. my own thought if corded is that you can't go wrong with Milwaukee...or dewalt. For that, I just shop , HD, lowes, and amazon.


----------

